# LTX 1040 mower deck height



## daniel2229

I have had issues with the mower deck height from day-one. If my tires go down just 2 or 3 pounds, the mower deck seems to scalp the grass. I mow at the highest level and the deck adjustment screw under the muffler is all the up.

I also have the mower deck dolly wheels set at the lowest point so the deck will ride the highest.

It seems I have done all I can do.

Any suggestions? Is there another adjustment somewhere else on the mower deck?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## RC Wells

The key to a good deck height is a level deck.

Check the tractor's tire pressure before performing any deck leveling adjustments.

The biggest issue I see is people buy these lawn mowers from a "box store" where they have been tossed together for display. The deck is unlikely to have been properly leveled.

Page 22, Section 6 of the Owner's Manual sets out the process for leveling, and includes illustrations. Once that is done the deck height can be set as follows below. Note, failure to level the deck will make it nearly impossible to set the deck height correctly as these decks have to set at a prescribed angle in order to actually set the height.

Once the deck has been leveled, move the tractor on a firm and level surface, preferably pavement, and proceed as follows:
1. Select the height position of the cutting deck by placing the deck lift lever in the normally desired mowing height setting (any of the six different cutting height notches on the right fender).
2. Check the gauge wheels for contact or excessive clearance with the surface below. The deck gauge wheels should have between ¼" and ½" clearance above the ground when set properly in relation to the deck lift lever.
3. If the gauge wheels have excessive clearance or contact with the surface, adjust as follows: a. Raise the deck lift handle to its highest setting. b. Remove the front and rear gauge wheels by removing the lock nuts and shoulder screws which secure them to the deck. Place the deck lift lever in the desired mowing height setting. d. Reinsert the shoulder screw (with each gauge wheel) into the index hole that leaves approximately ½" between the bottom of the wheel and the pavement.

The deck will now mow a level lawn without scalping.


----------



## daniel2229

That sounds complicated, but I will give it a try.

Daniel


----------

